# Monday at the ramp



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

The 19 ramp was a little crowded today. I wasn't able to get out today but it doesn't look like there was any room for me anyway, LOL...


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

A few more


----------



## perch-jerk (Jun 25, 2010)

*parking lot*

Do you Think we can get The *TRA* TO Expand ?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone work any more?..:biggrin:


----------



## b0okevin (Feb 17, 2014)

That's just crazy.


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

whackmaster said:


> Does anyone work any more?..:biggrin:


Haha, exactly my thoughts. I need a new job or something.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Spring break is always a busy week on the water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Was thinking about taking the wife and kids Wednesday since it is the first and only day I have available since last April, but may need to reconsider. I've only fished up there once before, so my question is how crowded is the river when there are this many people there? I only have a 16' aluminum boat that we fish from and don't want to put ourselves in any unnecessary danger due to too many boats running around.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

You must have taken those right after I left!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I got to find a different job so I can go fishing!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems to me it was about 2:15 today. I was runnin up to Trinity & saw the mess of vehicles so I had to stop on the way back & oogle at the crowd 

Saw Simon pullin his rig out around that time but I didn't bother him. I bet it was pretty tight getting out of there with a trailer...


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

holy ****!!!!!!!!!! how was the trash situation??


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

chucktx said:


> holy ****!!!!!!!!!! how was the trash situation??


Bank littered with trash. You'll see it in my video soon. First time there, sigh.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, the usual trash was there. It was just disguised by all the traffic :-(


----------



## Djmccomb (Feb 18, 2010)

*Parking*

If you are there at daylight can you find a place to park ?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Is there any other ramp further south? Everyone is hearing reports about riverside so thats where they launch. I bet some of the other ramps are not "as" crowded.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Is there any other ramp further south? Everyone is hearing reports about riverside so thats where they launch. I bet some of the other ramps are not "as" crowded.


I'm interested in this as well. Also any ramps further North? I already have to drive 1.5-2 hrs, so don't mind a few more miles.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WOW! That was a Monday? White bass are still popular!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, there's Bethy Creek & Carolina Creek to launch at, both East on 980. $5 I think. Bethy is closest to the bridges.

It was packed & getting more crowded as I was leaving at 10:00 this morning. Only one 13" white just after daylight, no bites in the dark.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

If y'all would stop posting good fish reports on Riverside, this would not happen. I was there Monday and saw this mess. Just wait till this weekend....unlikely it could even get more crowded. Just park on the highway.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I was thinking about launching at Cove Marina. Used to bass fish there years ago. Does anyone know if the water high enough to get to the river?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you could of squeezed in that little spot down there at there end...lol


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Djmccomb said:


> If you are there at daylight can you find a place to park ?


Not at daylight. I got there before well 6:00 & was the only rig. It wasn't long before I saw lights of the new arrivals. If you get there early do park where you can get boxed in, they'll park any where possible...


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*WOW!!!*

You remember the show JAWs when they told the community a person was killed by a big shark. Everybody had harpoons, guns, spears, and what have you, boats going everywhere LOL. That's what Today reminded me of lol. I got there before daylight and launched with out a problem. When I came in there were some boats that had just launched and some were waiting to trailer there boats and then there was about a 21' center console came blasting between all of them heading towards the lake I guess, probably wasn't that close to all the boats , but from where I was it looked dangerous.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

*Launching at Cove Marina*

Ditto, yes you can get through to the river from Cove Marina no problem. Head east from the ramp, you'll see it.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Spooley said:


> If y'all would stop posting good fish reports on Riverside, this would not happen. I was there Monday and saw this mess. Just wait till this weekend....unlikely it could even get more crowded. Just park on the highway.


x100. You can't post awesome reports day in and day out and name the spot and dang near gps coordinates and not expect the flotilla of potlickers to show up.....whatever happened to finding the fish and guarding the location with your life???? I don't get it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Warning, limited parking at The Cove (Carolina). There's a big hole in the ramp too, unless Larry fixed that when it was low but I didn't see repairs. Got a house across the road from the marina but rarely spend time there.

The next upstream launching is at El Ray, around the bend from the old Archie's (now Boondocks or something). Never launched there, don't know details.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I live about 9 miles away so I get there early and get in the water and watch the show when people are getting there at daylight.
What is up with people boxing others in? Come on show a little common courtesy. I haven't been blocked in yet but if I do the folks that boxed me in will have a surprise when they get back.:fish:


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Let the truth be known that it has been that crowded everyday for a week, except last Sunday when it rained.


----------

